# Elektronikas forums >  LED tumšošana

## ddff

Kungi, 

Man ir triviāla problēma. Iegādāju āra LED spuldzīšu virteni, kas vairumā laika ir par gaišu. Klasiskais dimmeris (ar simistoru) dimmošanas vietā nervozi strobē. Spuldzītes uz 230V, biju cerējis, ka tur būs rezistors vai kondensators, kas ierobežotu strāvu un viena diode. Tur izrādījās drusku sliktāk - diožu tilts un viens tranzistors ar rezistoru. Kondensatora aiz tilta nav, līdz ar ko tas LED diezgan nomācoši strobē ar 100 Hz pat nedimmotā veidā. Pamērīju, ka uz LED (tur 4 gari elementi cokolā, virknē slēgti) nonāk 195 V, patēriņš 14 mA. Virtenē ir 20 LED spuldzes, ienāca prātā, ka varētu izmest no cokliem visu to gudrību un atstāt tikai rezistoru strāvas ierobežošanai un barot to visu pasākumu no kārtīgi nofiltrētas līdzstrāvas. Tas atrisinātu nervozo gaismu pilnā jaudā. Tagad ir jautājums- kā šo pasākumu pieklājīgi varētu dimmēt? Gribētu iztikt bez PWM, ja jau reiz ir tik smuka līdzstrāvas gaisma padomā. Varbūt ar kādu lineāro sprieguma regulatoru? Strāva nav liela - ap 350 mA visai virtenei, nekādi milzīgie jaudas zudumi varētu nebūt.

Protams, ka vienmēr jau ir variants izbērt to visu miskastē un saskrūvēt mazjaudas kvēlspuldzes, ja, piemēram kādas 5...10W ar E27 cokolu eksistē vēl.

ddff, domīgs

----------


## sasasa

a par ko naids uz pwm?

----------


## ddff

Nekāda īpaša naida nav, tikai neesmu sajūsmā par faktu, ka LEDi tāpat strobēs tikai ar augstāku freq. Arī nav ideju vai LED kristālam labāk patīk līdzstrāva, jeb pwm- no ilgmūžības viedokļa.

----------


## karloslv

Tak kur problēma taisīt PWM ar kaut 100 kHz un lietot LC filtru (hint - impulsu baroklis)? Kā tieši tur strobēs?

----------


## flybackmaster

LED pievieno paralēli kvēlspudzīti un simistora dimmeris darbosies

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Nemokaties ar visādiem PWM un SCR regulāoriem.... es tos veikala ledus izjaucu un pārbūvēju.... vispirms nosaka leda darba strāvu un spriegumu ( uz led virtenes ) pēc tam orģinālais impulsu baroklis tiek aiztāts ar beztransformātora barokli + mosfet lineāro strāvas regulātoru... viss strādā bez kādas raustīšanās, mirgošanas utt. regulējas no 0-100% mosfetam sīks radiators, apm 5x5cm un tā pat tas auksts....
Vel var iztikt bez mosfeta - ja ledi ir ar iebūvētu beztransformātora barokli ( tas nav impulsnieks ), tad ieslēdzot virknē dažādas kapacitātes kondiķus, leds dimmejas   ( pakāpjveida regulēšana ar 3 taustiņu slēdzi )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

http://foto1.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-c...regulatori.jpg
( vidējā shēma )
Man tā ar 3 taustiņu slēdzi dimmējas viens 3W leds un pārbūvēts 20W leds

----------


## bbarda

Sveiki kas sen nav redzeti. Karoč vajag divus dimerus priekš lielām led virtenēm,virtenē ir 100 ledi,viens leds ir 7w 240v,pēc izskata kā parastā kvēlspuldze.Par cenu liela kaulēšanās nebūs.

----------

